# Andaluz/Castellano



## DCPaco

Acabo de leer un comentario que por primera vez me hizo preguntarme si acaso el Andaluz es una lengua distinta del Castellano. A mi parecer, y no es mi intención ofender, las lenguas de España son: Castellano, Vasco, Gallego, Catalán, Ladino, y (en un puño de casos) el Árabe. De estas lenguas me parece que salen el resto, o ¿no es así? (Sé que tecnicamente existen más.) No quiero ser demasiado reductivo y entiendo los argumentos políticos de "lengua" vs. "dialecto" y me gustaría ver muestras de las diferencias entre el Andaluz y el Castellano para poder llegar a mis propias conclusiones.

Agradezco todas sus aportaciones!

Saludos,

Paco


----------



## Niñacandela

A ver, el tema es muy complejo. No hay que confundir las cosas, el andaluz no es ninguna lengua distinta y tampoco se considera un dialecto. En mi opinión, lo único que te ha podido confundir es la pronunciación que es la única diferencia. Si que es verdad que el Castellano, Vasco, Catalán y Gallego son lenguas, pero no provienen unas de otras. El catalán proviene del latín y creo que el gallego y el vasco tienen una raíz muy difernte (no te puedo especificar cual).
En resumen, no hay una lengua que sea _andaluz_, en todo caso esa palabra se podría referir a la manera que tienen de hablar enandalucía.  Al igual que en en el resto de los paises, en cada región de España se emplea un tono o una pronunciación diferente pero por eso no son lenguas diferentes al español. 
Creo que la idea base es esta y espero no ofender a nadie. Si me equivoco en algún aspecto no dudéis en corregirme.

Gracias.


----------



## megane_wang

Las lenguas de España que tengan reconocimiento legal a algun nivel son el Castellano, Vasco, Gallego, Catalán, Bable (Asturiano), y Aranés. 

De éstas, las primera es oficial y las tres siguientes son cooficiales en sus comunidades autónomas. Desconozco el grado exacto de reconocimiento del Bable (creo que es cooficial en Asturias), pero el Aranés, que es un derivado del gascón, es cooficial en la Val d'Aran (Al noroeste de Catalunya).

En distintas fuentes encontrarás también mención a otros idiomas con un número menor de parlantes o reducidas a ámbitos muy pequeños como el Aragonés, la Fala (que se habla en la zona limítrofe del norte de extremadura con Portugal) e incluso el romaní, lengua propia de los gitanos. 

El Extremeño, Andaluz, Murciano y Canario, por lo general, se consideran variantes del castellano, aunque hay quien los denomina dialectos y quien no. Existen particularidades léxicas, especialmente en el Canario, pero probablemente la diferencia más evidente se nota en el oído...

Hoy por hoy, indicar el árabe como idioma propio de España es un despropósito. Si tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de parlantes nativos de inglés o alemán que viven en ciertas regiones españolas, tendría más sentido añadir cualquiera de estos dos idiomas a la lista . Y si no, a darse una vuelta por las Baleares, y contar cuántas veces te saludan con un sonriente "Morgen"... 

Saludos!


----------



## DCPaco

Mira, en otro foro vi esto (y espero no ofender a Maruja, que es quien lo ha dicho)...lo he adaptado para que sea de mayor relevancia a este hilo.  Es que estas declaraciones me hacen pensar que hay algo de verdad en que son dos "lenguas" distintas.  Además, la excerpta donde dice "el andaluz más puro de Sevilla", me parece que ya no estamos hablando de simples pronunciaciones regionales.



Maruja14 said:


> A lo mejor, de otra cosa no sé, pero he enseñado a hablar a mis hijos [...]. Siempre digo que son "bilingües" *porque hablan andaluz y castellano.* Y no tienen problema con ninguno de los dos "idiomas". Con nosotros se expresan en correcto castellano de Castilla y con el resto de su entorno en *el más puro andaluz de Sevilla*.


----------



## megane_wang

Lo que quiere decir Maruja es que sus hijos saben distinguir que hay términos, locuciones y acentos que son propios de su región, andalucía, y que saben diferenciarlos del modo de hablar del centro de España. Lo cual no es difícil si tenemos en cuenta el efecto homogeneizador de algo tan simple como la televisión sobre el idioma (90% castellano "estándar"; no entramos en los contenidos...).

Así que, aunque pueda difícil de creer cuando oyes ciertos acentos andaluces por primera vez, no: no son idiomas distintos. Ningún castellanoparlante del centro de España necesita clases de idiomas para entender a un andaluz en una conversación corriente: _*sólo*_ necesita captar el acento.  

El vocabulario general (salvando algunas palabras y frases hechas), la ortografía y la gramática son exactamente los mismos.


----------



## Coyoacan

FAS-THINANTE!  (deveras lo es).  Me encanta entrar a este sitio a diario, porque aunque en muchos de los hilos no deje constancia de mi presencia, siempre-*SIEMPRE* hay algo fascinante que aprender...

A todos los amados Españoles, ya de Galicia, Extremadura, Andalucía, Aragón, Catalunya, Asturias, y demás regiones de la madre patria: Salud!


----------



## Maruja14

DCPaco said:


> Mira, en otro foro vi esto (y espero no ofender a Maruja, que es quien lo ha dicho)...lo he adaptado para que sea de mayor relevancia a este hilo. Es que estas declaraciones me hacen pensar que hay algo de verdad en que son dos "lenguas" distintas. Además, la excerpta donde dice "el andaluz más puro de Sevilla", me parece que ya no estamos hablando de simples pronunciaciones regionales.


 
Nada Paco, no me molesto en absoluto  

Para mí, no es un idioma distinto. Por eso lo he puesto entre comillas. No entiendo nada de legalidades y discusiones de ese tipo.

Lo que dice megane_wang es exactamente a lo que me refería. Es cierto (hasta cierto punto) que cualquier castellano viene a Andalucía y se entiende sin problemas con todo aquel andaluz que quiera ser entendido. Si no quieren ser entendidos, es cuestión de tiempo (no mucho) captar el acento, que a veces es complicado. Hay algunos pueblos de Cádiz donde debes pasar dos o tres días antes de enterarte de lo que dicen, por ejemplo. Aunque el español que hablan es exactamente el mismo. Y, una ves que vives aquí (yo llevo casi 20 años en Sevilla) eres capaz de distinguir a un gaditano de un almeriense sin problemas.

Pero también es verdad lo que digo. Mis hijos hablan con nosotros, sus padres, de una manera y con sus amigos y entre ellos de otra manera completamente distinta. De hecho, son capaces de hablar entre ellos de manera que nosotros no podemos entenderlos, y lo hacen cuando les conviene


----------



## heidita

El ejemplo más gratificante fue este. Una respuesta muy divertida a otra carta:

*



La respuesta de la prisión a la juez comienza un "Zeñó /a ", se utilizan términos como "Nó ha sío una jartá de difisil enterarno de lo sucedío", y finaliza con un "Ea, zeñores, quedar con Dió" y firmado en "Parma de Mallorca".
		
Click to expand...

 
En este enlace.*


----------



## DCPaco

Maruja14 said:


> Nada Paco, no me molesto en absoluto
> 
> Para mí, no es un idioma distinto. Por eso lo he puesto entre comillas. No entiendo nada de legalidades y discusiones de ese tipo.
> 
> Lo que dice megane_wang es exactamente a lo que me refería. Es cierto (hasta cierto punto) que cualquier castellano viene a Andalucía y se entiende sin problemas con todo aquel andaluz que quiera ser entendido. Si no quieren ser entendidos, es cuestión de tiempo (no mucho) captar el acento, que a veces es complicado. Hay algunos pueblos de Cádiz donde debes pasar dos o tres días antes de enterarte de lo que dicen, por ejemplo. Aunque el español que hablan es exactamente el mismo. Y, una ves que vives aquí (yo llevo casi 20 años en Sevilla) eres capaz de distinguir a un gaditano de un almeriense sin problemas.
> 
> Pero también es verdad lo que digo. Mis hijos hablan con nosotros, sus padres, de una manera y con sus amigos y entre ellos de otra manera completamente distinta. De hecho, son capaces de hablar entre ellos de manera que nosotros no podemos entenderlos, y lo hacen cuando les conviene


 
Gracias por compartir y aclarar Maruja.  ¿Será entonces similar a cuando un mexicano y un cubano se encuentran? Al adaptarse a la manera de pronunciar, quizá se lleguen a entender...pero al principio es difícil.  Uso el ejemplo de los cubanos, porque es el acento que me es menos accesible porque no he estado donde abunde su cultura.  

Un día hace muchos años, fui a casa de un amigo cubano, y él y su familia se soltaron hablando en "cubano" y no entendí absolutamente nada.  Mi amigo me dijo:  I thought you said you understood Spanish (porque constantemente tenía que pedir una traducción de lo que decía su mamá).  No quise ofender y simplemente me encogí de hombros...pero realmente me sentía como que me estaban hablando en un idioma totalmente distinto.  

Saludos,

Paco


----------



## Maruja14

DCPaco said:


> Gracias por compartir y aclarar Maruja. ¿Será entonces similar a cuando un mexicano y un cubano se encuentran? Al adaptarse a la manera de pronunciar, quizá se lleguen a entender...pero al principio es difícil. Uso el ejemplo de los cubanos, porque es el acento que me es menos accesible porque no he estado donde abunde su cultura.
> 
> Un día hace muchos años, fui a casa de un amigo cubano, y él y su familia se soltaron hablando en "cubano" y no entendí absolutamente nada. Mi amigo me dijo: I thought you said you understood Spanish (porque constantemente tenía que pedir una traducción de lo que decía su mamá). No quise ofender y simplemente me encogí de hombros...pero realmente me sentía como que me estaban hablando en un idioma totalmente distinto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Paco


 
Mira esto, a ver si lo entiendes, para ponerle una nota de humor al tema, esto lo entendería cualquier andaluz e imagino que cualquier español:

Humó andalú:

Una mué questaba comprando ner mercadona; Cohe una caha de leshe, un cartón de güevo, un bri de sumo de naraa y un paquete beicon. Mientra ponía loj artículo en la sinta de la caha, un borrasho cabía detrá della observaba con ditinimiento cada uno de lo artículo.

Ar terminar, er borracho la mira y le dise:
-\"Tú ere sortera\".

La tía se quea to pillá por la sentensia, pero a la ve intrigá ya quella rearmente era soltera. Miró to los artículo que tenía sobre la sinta de la caha y no vio na que pudiera habe hesho quer borrasho agquerozo eze deduhera quella era sortera.

Ar finá, ganó la curiocidá y le preguntó ar borrasho:

-\"E verdá. zoy zortera. Pero.... ¿cómo la zabío?\"
Er borrasho contestó:

-\"Porque ere mú fea, ihaputa !!


----------



## megane_wang

Qué maloooooooo !!! Pero me encanta la adaptación ortográfica


----------



## lazarus1907

DCPaco said:


> Acabo de leer un comentario que por primera vez me hizo preguntarme si acaso el *a*ndaluz es una lengua distinta del *c*astellano. A mi parecer, y no es mi intención ofender, las lenguas de España son: *c*astellano, *v*asco, *g*allego, *c*atalán, *l*adino, y (en un puño de casos) el *á*rabe.


Yo soy andaluz y te aseguro que lo que se habla en mi tierra es tan solo un español hablado con un acento regional y de un modo muy peculiar.

Por cierto, los idiomas se escriben con minúscula en español.

Saludos.


----------



## Bronte

Antes de la introducción del latin en Hispania, españa, Iberia o como Dios quiera que se llamara en esa época nuestra tierra, se hablaban muchas lenguas, la mayoría de origen indoeuropeo y otras pocas ajenas a esa corriente linguistica,El castellano tal como hoy se entiende nació de una diferenciación fonética que se dió entre el romance asturleones y el cantabro-vizcaino(diferencias centradas en la fonetica y el uso de sufijos sobretodo)hacia el siglo 10; por esa época en Andalucía se empezó a escribir una literatura romance con fuerte influencia árabe traducida y estudiada por Menendez Pidal con su acostumbrada brillantez que se podía entender sin grandes problemas por los habitantes de la submeseta norte a poco que se aplicaran;la fonetica carazterística de la región llamada Al andalus es estable a pesar de los giros, en ocasiones muy bruscos de la historia, y no se diferencian mucho los usos foneticos de la andalucía fenicia del siglo 2ª antes de cristo de la andalucía árabe del siglo 10,


----------



## DCPaco

lazarus1907 said:


> Yo soy andaluz y te aseguro que lo que se habla en mi tierra es tan solo un español hablado con un acento regional y de un modo muy peculiar.
> 
> Por cierto, los idiomas se escriben con minúscula en español.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno, lo de las mayúsculas, en este caso era simplemente para darle énfasis.  

Anoche no pude regresar, porque esta cosa no me dejaba entrar.


----------



## caballoschica

creo que el andaluz y el castellano son dialectos.  
mi gallega profesora nos explicó la diferencia entre el lenguaje y una lengua.  El lenguaje es como humanos se comunican en general, cualquier idioma.  También nos explicó que lenguas son los idiomas.  Hay dialectos entre las lenguas.  Y por eso, creo que andaluz y castellano son dialectos.  Las diferencias están en las pronunciaciones y expresiones.  No diría que el andaluz o el castellano o cualquier dialecto es más puro, tampoco.


----------



## sepilicious

El criterio que los linguistas suelen utilizar para clasificar dos idiomas como dialectos o lenguas es la comprensibilidad mutua ("mutual comprehensibility" en inglés). Eso quiere decir que si un castellano entiende a un andaluz y vice versa, entonces hablan dialectos de la misma lengua y no lenguas distintas. 
Claro que esta definición presenta dificultades ya que no sabe qué porcentage se tiene que entender para ser considerado mutuamenta comprensible. Además los dialectos existen en continuos - que tal si los hablantes de dialecto A entienden a los hablantes de dialecto B, y los de B entienden a los de C, pero A y c no se entienden?


----------



## yserien

Señores/as. Si ustedes cogen un periódico andaluz veran que está escrito con la misma correcciòn que uno de Valladolid (Se habla el mejor español,dicen) Si escuchan a un andaluz hablar con un forastero, pese a su acento peculiar,hablará correctamente . En la TV, emisoras de radio andaluzas igual..Yo diría como se ha dicho aquì,que tienen una forma coloquial de hablar.
Otro idioma más ? No, por favor, ya está bien. Les parece de recibo que las declaraciones de un Presidente de la Generalitat hayan de ser leidas con subtitulos ? Esto no pasa en Francia, entre lenguas y dialectos debe de haber tropecientas(perdonar el palabro) pero la única lengua oficial admitida es el francés como todos sabemos. Por supuesto el resto de lenguas y dialectos son respetados y utilizados cuando sea necesario. Eso es lo que hace la "grandeur" de un pais. Las lenguas estan hechas para unir y no para separar. Uf !! Acabo mi perorata con un "andalucismo" Oze ! Zaca er zaco ar zo que ze zeque. Saca el saco al sol que se seque.


----------



## heidita

yserien said:


> Señores/as. Si ustedes cogen un periódico andaluz veran que está escrito con la misma correcciòn que uno de Valladolid (Se habla el mejor español,dicen) Si escuchan a un andaluz hablar con un forastero, pese a su acento peculiar,hablará correctamente . En la TV, emisoras de radio andaluzas igual..Yo diría como se ha dicho aquì,que tienen una forma coloquial de hablar.
> Otro idioma más ? No, por favor, ya está bien. Les parece de recibo que las declaraciones de un Presidente de la Generalitat hayan de ser leidas con subtitulos ? Esto no pasa en Francia, entre lenguas y dialectos debe de haber tropecientas(perdonar el palabro) pero la única lengua oficial admitida es el francés como todos sabemos. Por supuesto el resto de lenguas y dialectos son respetados y utilizados cuando sea necesario. Eso es lo que hace la "grandeur" de un pais. Las lenguas estan hechas para unir y no para separar. Uf !! Acabo mi perorata con un "andalucismo" Oze ! Zaca er zaco ar zo que ze zeque. Saca el saco al sol que se seque.


Jolín yserien, ¡menos mal que has traducido lo último, aunque los amigos Lazarus y Maruja lo hubieran entendido en seguida! Yo me había quedado pez.
Sí , señor, muy bien dicho. Vamos, imposible decirlo ni más claro ni más mejor ( ).


----------



## Fernando

DCPaco said:


> Gracias por compartir y aclarar Maruja.  ¿Será entonces similar a cuando un mexicano y un cubano se encuentran?



Posiblemente sea similar al encuentro entre un habitante de Monterrey y uno de Chiapas.


----------



## yserien

Mi padre vivió en Cuba muchos años, tengo familia cubana, en una palabra estoy muy ligado a Cuba. Siempre entendí todo lo que decían. Pese al acento y algunos modismos el español de Cuba es igualito que el resto. A no ser algún guajirito/a perdido en la manigua.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Oficialmente se llama "modalidad lingüística andaluza" y no desciende directamente del castellano sino que ha ido sucumbiendo con el tiempo ante su influencia, entre otras cosas, porque ése es la norma y el andaluz no está regulado ni en su propio ámbito.

Respecto a que es un dialecto porque es inteligible... Digamos que eso es bastante discutible


----------



## Kensaku

sepilicious said:


> El criterio que los linguistas suelen utilizar para clasificar dos idiomas como dialectos o lenguas es la comprensibilidad mutua ("mutual comprehensibility" en inglés). Eso quiere decir que si un castellano entiende a un andaluz y vice versa, entonces hablan dialectos de la misma lengua y no lenguas distintas.
> Claro que esta definición presenta dificultades ya que no sabe qué porcentage se tiene que entender para ser considerado mutuamenta comprensible. Además los dialectos existen en continuos - que tal si los hablantes de dialecto A entienden a los hablantes de dialecto B, y los de B entienden a los de C, pero A y c no se entienden?


Yo, con lo poco que sé de español, puedo entender a un portugués o un italiano que está hablando en su propio idioma (y ellos también me entienden a mí). Esto, supongo que se podría clasificar como "mutual comprehensibility" pero nadie diría que son dialectos del mismo idioma.


----------



## Fernando

Sí, yo recuerdo cuando viví y trabajé én Málaga. Era horroroso. Todos los días con un traductor de andaluz-castellano, castellano-andaluz. No podía entender ningún texto porque el andaluz es taaaaaaaan diferente del castellano.

Existen multitud de diccionarios andaluz-castellano en las librerías porque la gente cruza Despeñaperros y de pronto se vuelve incapaz de entender nada de lo que le cuentan.

Además es un idioma rico y variado, hablado igualito-igualito lo mismo en Almería que en Ayamonte. De hecho los malagueños no hacían más que repetirme: "Hablamos igual igual que en Sevilla".


----------



## Maruja14

Kensaku said:


> Yo, con lo poco que sé de español, puedo entender a un portugués o un italiano que está hablando en su propio idioma (y ellos también me entienden a mí). Esto, supongo que se podría clasificar como "mutual comprehensibility" pero nadie diría que son dialectos del mismo idioma.


 
Esto de entender a un portugués o a un italiano, hablando sólo español es cierto en parte. Siempre que exista buena voluntad y muchos gestos se puede más o menos entender, pero hay algunas diferencias insalvables. 

Eso no ocurre entre un andaluz y un castellano en ningún caso. Lo que siempre me ha parecido es que para las personas que hablan con acento andaluz o de muchos lugares de hispanoamérica (no sé si todos) tiene que ser mucho más difícil escribir, porque la correspondencia que tenemos los castellanos entre lo que decimos y lo que escribimos ya no se da.

Por eso, esos chascarrillos que han aparecido en este hilo, escritos en "andaluz", aunque son exagerados, reflejan bastante bien cómo escribirían los andaluces si lo hiciesen sólo "de oído".


----------



## Maruja14

Fernando said:


> Sí, yo recuerdo cuando viví y trabajé én Málaga. Era horroroso. Todos los días con un traductor de andaluz-castellano, castellano-andaluz. No podía entender ningún texto porque el andaluz es taaaaaaaan diferente del castellano.
> 
> Existen multitud de diccionarios andaluz-castellano en las librerías porque la gente cruza Despeñaperros y de pronto se vuelve incapaz de entender nada de lo que le cuentan.
> 
> Además es un idioma rico y variado, hablado igualito-igualito lo mismo en Almería que en Ayamonte. De hecho los malagueños no hacían más que repetirme: "Hablamos igual igual que en Sevilla".


 
Luego aparece Crisipo y se lía.  

Pero yo te digo a ti, paisano, que si dos gaditanos se empeñan en que no te enteres de lo que dicen, tú no te enteras.


----------



## Fernando

Por supuesto que no, pero (gracias a Dios) hablan dos pijos de Madrid o dos vallecanos y tampoco.

PD: Y si los dos gaditanos se empeñan en que me enteren, me entero. Si dos tíos de Gotemburgo se empeñan en que me entere no me entero.


----------



## Maruja14

Fernando said:


> Por supuesto que no, pero (gracias a Dios) hablan dos pijos de Madrid o dos vallecanos y tampoco.
> 
> PD: Y si los dos gaditanos se empeñan en que me enteren, me entero. Si dos tíos de Gotemburgo se empeñan en que me entere no me entero.


 
Vale, pero son casos distintos. El pijo y el vallecano porque usan su propia lengua, incomprensible por los demás mortales, no es una cuestión de acento. Los gaditanos usan las mismas palabras que tú, pero dichas con su acento propio. A cualquiera de ellos le entenderías si él quisiera.

Los de Gotemburgo ya es otra cosa. Si no hablan español y tú no hablas otra cosa, cualquier esfuerzo será en vano.


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> Los gaditanos usan las mismas palabras que tú



No siempre, cada zona tiene su vocabulario más o menos particular.


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> No siempre, cada zona tiene su vocabulario más o menos particular.


 
Tienes razón, cada zona, y no sólo los andaluces tienen vocablos propios, pero a lo que se refiere Maruja es que incluso usando las mismas palabras que el resto de los españoles, por el acento no se les entiende nada (lo sé por experiencia, que ya son varios años yendo a Caí  ), que no es lo mismo que no les entiendan porque hablen su propia jerga, como pueden ser los pijos y la gente del valle.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo también llevo varios años yendo a "Caí", y si no quieren, entre el acento, la rapidez, y su argot, es casi imposible entenderles.
Pero está claro que es el mismo idioma, pero como en el resto de Andalucía, mucho más gracioso y "salao".

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Está claro que en Andalucía hay acentos difíciles de entender dependiendo de la ciudad o el pueblo, del barrio dentro de cada población, e incluso de cada persona. Unos tienden a hablar un castellano más ordinario, y a otros les da por usar un montón de jerga y comerse más letras al hablar. Pero no hay un dialecto como tal, con características comunes para todos los andaluces. Hay muchas personas que son tan "creativas" y "saladas" que tienen su propio vocabulario y repertorio de expresiones, que usan para comunicarse con los demás todo el tiempo. Si nos empeñamos en buscar dialectos, podríamos hablar de varias decenas de miles en toda Andalucía, y cada día una persona inventa uno nuevo en el bar. Por supuesto, estas expresiones son más homogéneas cuando se consideran una superficie más reducida, pero no veo el dialecto por ninguna parte. Por ejemplo, en Cádiz tienden (o tendían) a decir "pisha", mientras que en Sevilla se dice más "quillo".

Pero cualquiera con una educación medio decente no debería tener problemas en hablar como el resto de España (con su propio acento). Otra cosa es que quieran, porque si les entienden, ¿para qué molestarse?


----------



## Fernando

Maruja14 said:


> Vale, pero son casos distintos. El pijo y el vallecano porque usan su propia lengua, incomprensible por los demás mortales, no es una cuestión de acento. Los gaditanos usan las mismas palabras que tú, pero dichas con su acento propio. A cualquiera de ellos le entenderías si él quisiera.
> 
> Los de Gotemburgo ya es otra cosa. Si no hablan español y tú no hablas otra cosa, cualquier esfuerzo será en vano.



Por supuesto que son casos distintos. Los tres primeros hablan en español, más o menos chapurreado, y los suecos hablan en otra cosa. 

A mí me ha hablado un gallego en perfecto castellano y no he entendido ni papa.


----------



## ena 63

lazarus1907 said:


> Por ejemplo, en Cádiz tienden (o tendían) a decir "pisha",



En el pueblo de Cádiz donde yo veraneo, "pisha" sigue de actualidad.


----------



## Maruja14

ena 63 said:


> En el pueblo de Cádiz donde yo veraneo, "pisha" sigue de actualidad.


 
Lo dicen continuamente: pisha y shosho (para más señas).


----------



## haldudo

megane_wang said:


> Las lenguas de España que tengan reconocimiento legal a algun nivel son el Castellano, Vasco, Gallego, Catalán, Bable (Asturiano), y Aranés.
> 
> De éstas, las primera es oficial y las tres siguientes son cooficiales en sus comunidades autónomas. Desconozco el grado exacto de reconocimiento del Bable (creo que es cooficial en Asturias), pero el Aranés, que es un derivado del gascón, es cooficial en la Val d'Aran (Al noroeste de Catalunya).
> 
> En distintas fuentes encontrarás también mención a otros idiomas con un número menor de parlantes o reducidas a ámbitos muy pequeños como el Aragonés, la Fala (que se habla en la zona limítrofe del norte de extremadura con Portugal) e incluso el romaní, lengua propia de los gitanos.
> 
> El Extremeño, Andaluz, Murciano y Canario, por lo general, se consideran variantes del castellano, aunque hay quien los denomina dialectos y quien no. Existen particularidades léxicas, especialmente en el Canario, pero probablemente la diferencia más evidente se nota en el oído...
> 
> Hoy por hoy, indicar el árabe como idioma propio de España es un despropósito. Si tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de parlantes nativos de inglés o alemán que viven en ciertas regiones españolas, tendría más sentido añadir cualquiera de estos dos idiomas a la lista . Y si no, a darse una vuelta por las Baleares, y contar cuántas veces te saludan con un sonriente "Morgen"...
> 
> Saludos!


 
No olvides que aunque el Valenciano a nivel académico se considera lo mismo que el Catalán, legalmente (Ver Estatuto de Autonomía de la C.V) es una lengua más de España. Otro dato: El BOE se publica en Catalán y Valenciano.


----------



## heidita

> Si tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de parlantes nativos de inglés *o alemán* que viven en ciertas regiones españolas, tendría más sentido añadir cualquiera de estos dos idiomas a la lista . Y si no, a darse una vuelta por las Baleares, y contar cuántas veces te saludan con un sonriente *"Morgen".*..


 
¡¡Yo voto por esto!!


----------



## JGreco

> Humó andalú:
> 
> Una mué questaba comprando ner mercadona; Cohe una caha de leshe, un cartón de güevo, un bri de sumo de naraa y un paquete beicon. Mientra ponía loj artículo en la sinta de la caha, un borrasho cabía detrá della observaba con ditinimiento cada uno de lo artículo.
> 
> Ar terminar, er borracho la mira y le dise:
> "Tú ere sortera".
> 
> La tía se quea to pillá por la sentensia, pero a la ve intrigá ya quella rearmente era soltera. Miró to los artículo que tenía sobre la sinta de la caha y no vio na que pudiera habe hesho quer borrasho agquerozo eze deduhera quella era sortera.
> 
> Ar finá, ganó la curiocidá y le preguntó ar borrasho:
> 
> "E verdá. zoy zortera. Pero.... ¿cómo la zabío?"
> 
> Er borrasho contestó:
> 
> "Porque ere mú fea, ihaputa !!


Este parece el Castellano Cariben~o. Es casi como la manera que mi abuelita habla.


----------



## sepilicious

Kensaku said:


> Yo, con lo poco que sé de español, puedo entender a un portugués o un italiano que está hablando en su propio idioma (y ellos también me entienden a mí). Esto, supongo que se podría clasificar como "mutual comprehensibility" pero nadie diría que son dialectos del mismo idioma.


 
Claro que el problema radica en el hecho de que es no es que o entiendas o no entiendas. Nadie sabe qué debe ser el porcentage que se debe entender. 
Hay que tomar en cuenta que la clasificación de lengua vs. dialecto muchas veces tiene que ver con la politica y no la linguística. Porqué es que el portugues y el espanol son lenguas distintas cuando mas o menos se entienden mientras que el cantones y el mandarin no se entienden para nada pero son considerados dialectos del "chino." El mundo quiere que las lenguas coincidan con las fronteras.
No quiero decir que el portugues y el espanol son lenguas distintas o no son lenguas distintas, pero creo que por lo menos se debe cuestionar porqué es que nadie diría que son dialectos del mismo idioma.


----------



## Zureñita

Que barbaridad, como salen corriendo los ultraespañoles a resaltar la _ínfima diferenciación andaluza_ respecto al castellano norteño. Sabeis lo que os digo: un mohón zeco pa toh'uhtedeh! No os enfadeis _shurrina, _es tan solo un muestra de desaprobación enfática a vuestras posiciones,_a la andaluza. _Solo os digo una cosa a los norteños, como sigais en plan negador de la diferencia igual salen cuatro radicales y crean un _blverismo_ a la andaluza contra el ultraimperialismo meseteño (para los que no lo sepan el blaverismo es un movimiento que surgió en valencia por el reconocimiento d la lengua valenciana, cosa que consiguieron, pese a que junto al catalán conforman un único sistema de sistemas lingüístico (que como la mayoría de las categorías lingüísticas es una mera convención).

A ver palamigo mexicano y para los que quieran una descripción bastante aceptable de lo que es andaluz (creo que los tipos que lo han creado si que usaron la bibliografía que mencionan, lo digo por que yo la tengo requetevista ya):

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz (colocadle ustedes el h t t p : / / delante que yo no puedo hasta tener unos mensajes mas).

Respecto a lo de lengua y dialecto, las cosas no son tan simples. La diferencia entre la lengua de un habitante de A coruña (galicia) y uno de Oporto (portugal), es infinitamente menor, que la que existe entre lo que hablo yo a diario y la lengua del amigo madrileño que tanto interés ponía en resaltar la poca diferenciación del andaluz. Sin embargo, el gallego y el portugués son considerados lenguas independientes por la inmensa mayoría de la sociedad (no así por muchos lingüístas), mientras que el andaluz y el castellano se suponen variedades lingüísticas hermanas y algunos maestrillos liendres (de to saben y de na entienden) del foro se permiten la osadía de negarle la condición de dialecto, variedad lingüística y reducir el andaluz a acentillo coloquial que tienen esos seres tan graciosos del sur, al nivel del ¡Habla de albacete!. Si existen dialectos, el andaluz es un dialecto. Eso va a misa. Si aceptamos la acepción mas genérica de lengua, el andaluz también lo es. pero también el habla de mi zona y la de un pueblecico concreto. Como dije al comienzo del parrafo las cosas no son tan simples. Las fronteras entre ambos conceptos son nebulosas y en ocasiones se solapan dos o mas sentidos (porque tanto dialecto, como lengua tienen bastantes sentidos y mas aún interpretaciones contextuales).

Las alusiones del madrileño a los diferentes andaluces , es bastante malintencionanda y mezquina. Diferencias internas las hay, pero como se dice en la wikipedia, las diferncias andaluzas se solapan, mas que marcar fronteras claras entre sub-variedades. Y entre la CIUDAD de almería y Ayamonte puede que existan muchas diferencias, pero no entre Ayamonte y el ponientealmeriense (que cecea, aspira las jotas, etc).

En fin leed el enlace y juzgad después lo diferenciado que es respecto al castellano. Después si nos os convence o no os fiais de la wikipedia estoy dispuesta a copiar extractos de obras _serias._


----------



## Jellby

Por supuesto que hay mucha diferencia entre la pronunciación de un andaluz y la de un madrileño o un cántabro, pero la gramática, la escritura y la gran(dísima) mayoría del vocabulario es exactamente igual, y la parte que no se entiende se explica en dos frases.


----------



## Antpax

Zureñita said:


> Que barbaridad, como salen corriendo los ultraespañoles a resaltar la _ínfima diferenciación andaluza_ respecto al castellano norteño. Sabeis lo que os digo: un mohón zeco pa toh'uhtedeh! No os enfadeis _shurrina, _es tan solo un muestra de desaprobación enfática a vuestras posiciones,_a la andaluza. _Solo os digo una cosa a los norteños, como sigais en plan negador de la diferencia igual salen cuatro radicales y crean un _blverismo_ a la andaluza contra el ultraimperialismo meseteño (para los que no lo sepan el blaverismo es un movimiento que surgió en valencia por el reconocimiento d la lengua valenciana, cosa que consiguieron, pese a que junto al catalán conforman un único sistema de sistemas lingüístico (que como la mayoría de las categorías lingüísticas es una mera convención).
> 
> A ver palamigo mexicano y para los que quieran una descripción bastante aceptable de lo que es andaluz (creo que los tipos que lo han creado si que usaron la bibliografía que mencionan, lo digo por que yo la tengo requetevista ya):
> 
> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz (colocadle ustedes el h t t p : / / delante que yo no puedo hasta tener unos mensajes mas).
> 
> Respecto a lo de lengua y dialecto, las cosas no son tan simples. La diferencia entre la lengua de un habitante de A coruña (galicia) y uno de Oporto (portugal), es infinitamente menor, que la que existe entre lo que hablo yo a diario y la lengua del amigo madrileño que tanto interés ponía en resaltar la poca diferenciación del andaluz. Sin embargo, el gallego y el portugués son considerados lenguas independientes por la inmensa mayoría de la sociedad (no así por muchos lingüístas), mientras que el andaluz y el castellano se suponen variedades lingüísticas hermanas y algunos maestrillos liendres (de to saben y de na entienden) del foro se permiten la osadía de negarle la condición de dialecto, variedad lingüística y reducir el andaluz a acentillo coloquial que tienen esos seres tan graciosos del sur, al nivel del ¡Habla de albacete!. Si existen dialectos, el andaluz es un dialecto. Eso va a misa. Si aceptamos la acepción mas genérica de lengua, el andaluz también lo es. pero también el habla de mi zona y la de un pueblecico concreto. Como dije al comienzo del parrafo las cosas no son tan simples. Las fronteras entre ambos conceptos son nebulosas y en ocasiones se solapan dos o mas sentidos (porque tanto dialecto, como lengua tienen bastantes sentidos y mas aún interpretaciones contextuales).
> 
> Las alusiones del madrileño a los diferentes andaluces , es bastante malintencionanda y mezquina. Diferencias internas las hay, pero como se dice en la wikipedia, las diferncias andaluzas se solapan, mas que marcar fronteras claras entre sub-variedades. Y entre la CIUDAD de almería y Ayamonte puede que existan muchas diferencias, pero no entre Ayamonte y el ponientealmeriense (que cecea, aspira las jotas, etc).
> 
> En fin leed el enlace y juzgad después lo diferenciado que es respecto al castellano. Después si nos os convence o no os fiais de la wikipedia estoy dispuesta a copiar extractos de obras _serias._


 
Hola Zureñita:

Aquí nadie está negando nada, ni somos imperialistas ni nada parecido, simplemente estamos dando nuestra opinión, que es tan respetable como la tuya y no creo que ninguno de los foreros se merezca que le digan que dice las cosas de manera mezquina y malintencionada, sin ni siquiera molestarte en decir su nombre. 

Hay gente en este foro que podrá explicar la diferencia entre dialecto, modalidad lingüistica, lengua y demás, a mí sinceramente me importa bastante poco, mientras podamos entendernos los unos con los otros, ni voy a hacer una campaña para que se denomine dialecto al lenguaje cheli madrileño (lo que han denominado "habla de vallecas").

Bueno, de todas formas te digo todo esto de buen rollo, no te mosquées.

Saludos

Ant


----------



## Fernando

Por alusiones:

- No soy madrileño, soy extremeño. En Extremadura tenemos un montón de variantes del castellano. Sin embargo hablamos en español o castellano. Por cierto que las variantes sureñas del extremeño se parecen muchísimo al andaluz del norte de Huelva/Sevilla/Córdoba (como no podría ser de otra manera).

- A mí en Madrid me han dicho toda la vida que hablo "andaluz", cosa que simplemente revela que cuanto más lejos mires, menos se aprecian las diferencias.

- A los hablantes de Ciudad Real les dicen que hablan en andaluz, mientras que a los de Jaén (malafollás) les dicen en Andalucía que hablan como los castellanos. Tú me dirás si el andaluz se habla también en Castilla o no se habla en toda Andalucía. Las fronteras de variedades dialectales no se paran en las fronteras (existentes o inexistentes).

- Me parece muy mal tu intento imperialista de negar su identidad a los hablantes de Almería, Málaga, Cádiz (ciudad), campo de Gibraltar, Ronda, serranía de Huelva, etc. que hablan en sus propias variedades. Unificarlos en "andaluz" me parece colonialista.

- Desde luego mi postura es que (a menos que algún político se empeñe en ello) los traductores de andaluz-castellano, castellano-andaluz lo tienen negrísimo.


----------



## Superguiri

Llevo viviendo en Sevilla 6 años ya, y tampoco es mi intención ofender a nadie, sobre todo en dios bendita Andalucia, pero el Andaluz, sí es un dialecto, no es un idioma. 
En RAE (rae es) bajo dialecto, se puede ver que de las 3 posibilidades, el andaluz cumple con 2 de ellos. 
Si tienes alguna duda, aunque este página es de los tipicos de broma, sirve para destacar la diferencia (para conectar, quita los espacios y agrega puntos a pegar esto):www youtube com /watch?v=wJgr_mwcR1g. (Curso dandalú en busqueda youtube son unos 18 minutos de risa).
Yo lo veo como la diferencia entre el inlgés norteamericano, y el inglés britanico. En norte america hablamos un dialecto del inglés británico. (aunque no les recomiendo decirlo a ellos!) 
Lo que sí es cierto, cada año la RAE hace un informe sobre dónde se está inventando o enriqueciendo el español más. Sobre todo en Latino America, pero dentro de la peninsula ibérica, el honor queda en Andalucía... A ver si esto te ayuda.


----------



## yserien

heidita said:


> ¡¡Yo voto por esto!!



Y yo tambien, no solamente el alemán, sino tambien el inglés, por lo menos en Torrevieja (Alicante) Hay pueblos por aquí que mas guiris que nativos y cosa rara, pero que se ve en la experiencia cotidiana, en el sur de la provincia de Alicante no se habla valenciano, llevo aquí 8 años y ni palabra.


----------



## yserien

Jamás, jamás en mi vida he tenido problemas en entenderme con españoles en español. He convivido con españoles de todas las provincias. Se aprecian los matices de cada uno, pero de ahì a decir que un gallego hablando en castellano no hay quien lo entienda !! Señores y señoras, esto es ya puro dislate.


----------



## jmx

Zureñita said:


> Solo os digo una cosa a los norteños...


Pero ¿ de quién estas hablando ? Porque por ejemplo para mí un madrileño es 'sureño', habla un dialecto meridional, con variados grados de disimulo.


Zureñita said:


> ...las diferencias andaluzas se solapan, mas que marcar fronteras claras entre sub-variedades...


Como tampoco hay fronteras claras entre andaluz y murciano, o andaluz y extremeño.

Para los no españoles creo que debo aclarar que no sólo existen los dialectos andaluz y castellano, ni mucho menos, de hecho las características dialectales que se están imponiendo actualmente son justamente las que se pueden considerar "intermedias" entre un andaluz tradicional y un castellano del norte : las características del extremeño, del murciano, del manchego, del madrileño, etc.


----------



## Fernando

yserien said:


> de ahì a decir que un gallego hablando en castellano no hay quien lo entienda !!



Aclaro que me refiero a su acento. Y me refiero a UN gallego en particular (al que tampoco entendía un gallegohablante que estaba conmigo en ese momento). Por supuesto, los gallegos cuando hablan en castellano lo hablan perfectamente.

Lo que quiero decir es que en muchas ocasiones es más obstáculo a la mutua comprensibilidad el acento que la diferencia de estructuras gramaticales o de palabras usadas.


----------



## malakatronis

¿Nunca habéis oído aquello de "*El andaluz es el español en MP3*"? No es lengua ni dialecto, porque como bien han comentado antes la gramática y el léxico son idénticos. No es más que una forma relajada de pronunciación, con variados giros y repertorios extra de vocabulario en cada zona geográfica.

Lo que sí es cierto es que el acento andaluz tiende a despreciarse, porque se asocia con ignorancia. Está peor visto decir Madríh que decir Madriz


----------



## Pinairun

malakatronis said:


> ¿Nunca habéis oído aquello de "*El andaluz es el español en MP3*"? No es lengua ni dialecto, porque como bien han comentado antes la gramática y el léxico son idénticos. No es más que una forma relajada de pronunciación, con variados giros y repertorios de vocabulario en cada zona geográfica.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que el acento andaluz tiende a despreciarse, porque se asocia con ignorancia. Está peor visto decir Madríh que decir Madriz


 

En algún lugar alguien dijo: El que esté libre de pecado que arroje la primera piedra.


----------



## malakatronis

Pinairun said:


> En algún lugar alguien dijo: El que esté libre de pecado que arroje la primera piedra.


 
¿Qué quieres decir con esto? ¿Me comparas con Jesucristo?  



malakatronis said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con esto? ¿Me comparas con Jesucristo?


 
Ahh, me imagino que estás admitiendo mi afirmación ("Lo que sí es cierto es que el acento andaluz tiende a despreciarse, porque se asocia con ignorancia"). Es que a estas horas de la madrugada ya no carburo 

Es normal que pienses así, yo soy el primero que lo hace. No hay más que ver los personajes andaluces que sacan por televisión en cualquier telediario. Además, dentro de Andalucía misma despreciamos (o nos reímos de) los acentos de las provincias vecinas, o incluso identificamos con distintas clases sociales las variantes de una misma región. Es de lo más heterogéneo... por eso hasta los que defienden que el andaluz es un dialecto no tienen más remedio que hablar de "la*s* habla*s* andaluza*s*".


----------



## Ectum

Maruja14 said:


> Nada Paco, no me molesto en absoluto
> 
> Para mí, no es un idioma distinto. Por eso lo he puesto entre comillas. No entiendo nada de legalidades y discusiones de ese tipo.
> 
> Lo que dice megane_wang es exactamente a lo que me refería. Es cierto (hasta cierto punto) que cualquier castellano viene a Andalucía y se entiende sin problemas con todo aquel andaluz que quiera ser entendido. Si no quieren ser entendidos, es cuestión de tiempo (no mucho) captar el acento, que a veces es complicado. Hay algunos pueblos de Cádiz donde debes pasar dos o tres días antes de enterarte de lo que dicen, por ejemplo. Aunque el español que hablan es exactamente el mismo. Y, una ves que vives aquí (yo llevo casi 20 años en Sevilla) eres capaz de distinguir a un gaditano de un almeriense sin problemas.
> 
> Pero también es verdad lo que digo. Mis hijos hablan con nosotros, sus padres, de una manera y con sus amigos y entre ellos de otra manera completamente distinta. De hecho, son capaces de hablar entre ellos de manera que nosotros no podemos entenderlos, y lo hacen cuando les conviene


 
Totalmente en desacuerdo:
a) El sistema vocálico es distinto.
b) Fonemas consonánticos del andaluz que no tiene el castellano.
c) Construcción del plural distinta:
d) Resultado morfológico distinto a partir de Latín o Árabe.
Lo que pasa es qué realmente hay mucha difusión del vocabulario pasivo del andalúz. Sin embargo los que visitan por primera vez un pequeño pueblo andaluz no se enteran de lo que oyen. No sirve como muestra ese andaluz estándar de las ciudades, que resulta al mezclar andaluz y castellano.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Primero habría que definir qué se entiende por andaluz porque andaluces son los habitantes de la sierra del Segura, que hablan muy parecido a los manchegos, y los almerienses, cuya habla es muy similar a la murciana. Poco tienen que ver ambos dialectos con el gaditano o el sevillano.

No entiendo el afán diferenciador de algunos pero puedo asegurar que por muy recóndito que haya sido el pueblo andaluz que he visitado nunca he tenido problemas de comprensión con mis interlocutores.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Pero si los andaluces hablan español, no entiendo el dilema...

Creo que todos los países tenemos diferentes tonalidades en el habla, por ejemplo en Venezuela, un maracucho, un oriental y un caraqueño tenemos palabras muy característica de cada zona, pero al hablar nos entendemos perfectamente y nunca hasta donde sé, nadie dice que un caraqueño habla mejor que un llanero o maracucho.

Saludos.-


----------

